# Can you recommend a PLC training video or DVD?



## btr (Aug 29, 2010)

I learn better by video/DVD. I have a few books but I would rather have something to watch.

Help me out?

Thanks!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

btr said:


> I learn better by video/DVD. I have a few books but I would rather have something to watch.
> 
> Help me out?
> 
> Thanks!


I have a good CD, but it's copyrighted, durnit. Have you tried trawling through YouTube?


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Take a look at this web site. Not sure it has any videos but it does have a lot of information I found useful.

http://www.plcs.net/


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> Take a look at this web site. Not sure it has any videos but it does have a lot of information I found useful.
> 
> http://www.plcs.net/


Thats who came to mind as well. lol:thumbsup:


----------



## RSmike (Jul 31, 2008)

Rockwell Automation/Allen-Bradley has RSTRainer.... It costs money.

http://literature.rockwellautomation.com/idc/groups/literature/documents/pp/gmst10-pp099_-en-e.pdf

It's hard to learn PLCs from watching a video. You can watch the video but until you write some logic and do some communciations..... It's like talking about driving a car. Until you do it you haven't done it. 

Still it's a good place to start if you are working from a starting point.

RSlater,
RSmike


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Siemes has information on their website.


----------



## bin95 (Jan 27, 2012)

*PLC Training Video Course*

Also see http://bin95.com/Industrial-Training-Videos/plc_training_videos.htm
Its a comprehensive PLC Training Video course with workbooks and certificate


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Ron beaufort has good videos and also te learning pit.com


----------



## CYoung (Apr 19, 2013)

Check out this site: http://www.thelearningpit.com/lp/logixpro.html

They have a pretty good simulator for purchase.


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

denny3992 said:


> Ron beaufort has good videos and also te learning pit.com


He sounds like a preacher,:yawn::yawn::yawn::yawn::yawn: he puts me too sleep...


----------



## RonB (Jun 19, 2013)

CYoung said:


> Check out this site: http://www.thelearningpit.com/lp/logixpro.html
> 
> They have a pretty good simulator for purchase.


I'll second the logixpro simulator. We have it here at work and it really helped out a lot for getting our feet wet. They have a lot of student excercises and help on the forums.


----------

